# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  cboCombobox.rowsource alternative on mac?

## sheffieldlad

Hi.

I'm writing a macro which needs to run on both Windows and MAC.
I have a few combo boxes on a form.
These are populated with using the rowsource property but there is no rowsource property on the mac version of excel 2010
The great advantage to me from using rowsource is that I can use .offset to take information from the same row as the data I am picking in my combo box.

Is there an alternative to the rowsource property on mac?

If not, what is the best way of populating a combo box on mac and then navigating the same row as the selected data?

The data I use to populate my combo box is an ever growing list of names. There are more than 300 at the moment and the list gets bigger every day so I can't use .additem.

TIA,

Paul.

----------


## JosephP

use List-you can also store multiple columns of data in the combobox and then retrieve them directly from the combobox instead of using offset

----------


## sheffieldlad

Many Thanks Joseph..

I'm still having a little problem. I'm unsure how to write the column Values into variables so I can write them where I need them on my worksheets..
I'm not really sure if I am using the correct syntax to write the list to the cbo box..

Here is what I have to populate the cbo....




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I've omitted other columns for clarity...


I can add the first column to a variable by using 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


How do I add the second set of data to a variable?

Many thanks,

Paul.

----------


## JosephP

are you actually populating the same combobox from two different ranges? (how would rowsource work for that?)

you'd use



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


for the data in the second column

----------


## sheffieldlad

Thanks Joseph.

I was using rowsource but using the offset to get different values from the same row....

Like this to read values into variables.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I'll give .list another shot although to be honest I really don't understand it... <----Noob

Thanks again.

Paul.

----------


## JosephP

but you are using two different ranges to *populate* the same combobox, one after the other? rowsource can't do that so I'm confused about how you had it working before

----------


## sheffieldlad

I'm not using rowsource any more.  I'm trying to get it to work with list.
There is no Rowsource property on mac (as you probably know, Not teaching my granny to suck eggs..)

Thanks,

Paul.

----------


## JosephP

I know-I'm on a mac ;-)

I was trying to tie the code sample you supplied back to your original post and couldn't see how the two could relate

to load two columns into a combobox use



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


instead of



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## sheffieldlad

May thanks Joseph,

I'll give that a go  :Smilie:

----------

